# Cold weather for new litter



## VickieB (Dec 29, 2013)

3 weeks ago a cold front came through. It got down to 8 degrees one night, and that was the night my rabbit kindled. We lost every baby. I found 4 shortly after birth, and while trying to revive them she gave birth to 2 more. 

We have another cold spell coming in. It's not going to be quite as cold, but they are expecting it to get as low as 20 tonight. This morning I had a rabbit kindle and I'm thinking of bringing this litter in. I don't know what she's had yet. This is a first time mother and she's sticking close to the box. 

What would you experienced breeders do? Leave them in the box with the mother and see if they make it, or keep them inside until the weather warms up again, taking them out 2x a day for a feeding?


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 29, 2013)

I'd leave them with mom but maybe provide a heat source near the cage to warm the ambient temps in that locale~not too hot but just warm enough to keep the temps at a tolerable level for kindling.  Once they are dry and installed in the nest lining, they should be warmed pretty well by Mom and each other, particularly after their first feeding.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Dec 29, 2013)

Some breeders in Oklahoma use heat lamps placed away far enough not to overheat the litter. I think I would bring the litter in. If possible, you could bring mom ( if she is not a thick woolen rabbit) in even if it is a carrier and put the nestbox up to the carrier then let her nurse a couple times a day. You could take them back out during the day. Even tomorrow night is suppose to be about 10 * higher for the low temp.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 30, 2013)

Hoping your litter is staying warm!  Maybe bringing in Mom and litter would be possible.  Sorry to hear about the other litter


----------



## VickieB (Dec 30, 2013)

I brought the kits in. Everyone seems to be doing well. Mama feeds them well when I bring her in to see them. I leave her with them until she starts acting like she wants out. When I put her in last night, all of the babies were healthy and happy. When I pulled her out I found one dead kit. I'm wondering if she accidentally suffocated the kit. There was no sign of any trauma on it.


----------



## P.O. in MO (Dec 30, 2013)

I have lost 2 kits shortly after kindle in different litters.  One looked really emaciated when it was born and only lasted a day and the other one just died after a day or two.  I think some are just born that are too weak to make it.  Hope you don't lose any more.  I know they make a nest box heater but I seemed to recall that they are pricey and somewhere I read that they didn't last too long.  You said before that you were raising them on a porch so fire safety would be a major concern with anything you would use to provide heat.  Heat lamps are pretty safe if they are well secured and can't fall and break but the smallest infrared bulb I have ever found is 250 watts and that would cost about 60 cents a day in electricity.  They make a bulb for chicken brooders that are 125 watts so electricity cost would be half the infrared.  I have no idea if light cycles would affect the nursing instincts of the mother or not.  Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## VickieB (Dec 30, 2013)

I have an empty cage with my quail cages that I keep a 250 watt infrared bulb in for the quail. It keeps them warm and happy and busy laying eggs. The quail are not as cold hardy as the rabbits, so that is why they get the cage with the bulb. The rabbits are set up further down the patio. I don't have an empty cage to use in the same way. It really is the only way I would feel safe enough to leave a heat lamp. The cage keeps anything that could ignite away from the bulb. 

I do keep several layers of plastic over the rabbit cages. I don't use the tarp because it doesn't let the light through, and I would hate to think of them being in the dark for long periods of time. The first layer gets holes chewed through it when they are able to reach it. That's why I have the several layers. The outer layer has no holes, and keeps the wind off of them. I have 25 rabbits total under the plastic. I'm hoping the body heat generated between them will help keep it warmer.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 31, 2013)

Sometimes the kits are pushed out of the way by the others and the doe might have suffocated it.  Hope they continue to stay warm!


----------



## Bitterroot (Dec 31, 2013)

I always bring kits in if it's below freezing.  Rabbits only feed one or two times a day anyways.  I make my morning coffee, then take nestboxes out and enjoy the morning while mommas jump in and get right to feeding little ones.  Good luck!


----------



## VickieB (Dec 31, 2013)

Actually, I bring the mom in to feed the kits. She doesn't seem to have a problem with it. She jumps in the nest box they are in and feeds them. When she's done she starts to acting fidgety. That's when I take her out. Once the kits have plenty hair on them I'll probably take them out to their box with the mom. I am so looking forward to spring... and winter has just started.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm with you...ready for spring!


----------



## nstone630 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm having the same issue sith the babis. Mom had her litter last nright went out today, the felt froze!! Not moving and freezing to the touch. But I brought them into oor outside shop and put a heat lamp on them. 5 revived, lost 3. Put them back out with mom, hoping she accepts them. With the heat lamp attached to the outside of their cage. I don't think theyll get too hot. I'm probably going to skip winter breeding next year.


----------



## VickieB (Jan 12, 2014)

My babies are now 2 weeks, and the weather has been really nice the last couple of days. The forecast is looking good for the rest of this week too. I took the babies out to their mom yesterday and they've transitioned really well.


----------



## P.O. in MO (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey VickieB, glad to hear your babies are doing ok.  I hope the weather holds for a while and the last of the bitter is over but still January so probably not.  Sorry  nstone360 lost 3 but at least 5 made it.  I would think that the mother will accept them since other people have brought the rabbits in from the cold and just taken them back out to feed.  I have one due in 10 days and she has been carrying hay around today so I think she is going to come through.  This one hasn't let me down so far.  I have another due the 26th and this will be her first litter after having bred her once before without success.  This may be her last chance, she is a mean one.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 13, 2014)

VickieB- glad to hear that your babies and mom are doing good!

P.O. in Mo- good luck with your upcoming litters- mean ones are no fun to deal with that's for sure.  We have 2 does that swipe at us from time to time especially when they are expecting litters.


----------



## Anniewho6 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Vickie,

I'm a new breeder and my New Zeland White had her first litter Jan 9th. It happened to be the first cold days here in FL. Temps about 32. 
I was quite worried about her staying out side and moved her into my shed in a carry cage with her box and added a heater. I was lucky and she had 3 very large babies. It was her first litter so I wasn't expecting a big batch. I was just happy they all lived.
Once that cold spell left us I put her and her babies outside and she has done very well since. 
I have been worried again since our weather has been changing almost every day. This past week we have highs of 65 and lows of 30s. I let her and the babies stay outside and so far they are ok. 
This morning I was worried and checked the babies and they didn't feel as warm as usual. They are alive and active just not as warm. 
I am debating putting her back in the shed. It get's very messy but I don't want my babies to die. 
I was wondering would it be ok to bring the babies box inside and leave the mother outside, then bring the babies back to her first thing in the morning when the temps are not freezing? We are supposed to get this same wacky weather for a couple more days/nights.

Thanks
Ann


----------



## VickieB (Jan 18, 2014)

Ann, I think that would work well. I kept mine in for 2 weeks and never took them out; I brought the mom in to them 2x a day. These babies are now 3 weeks old, and I weighed them for the first time today. They are VERY small for their age. I don't know if that's because they are a first litter, or if it's because I kept them inside for 2 weeks. It's probably a combination of both.


----------



## Anniewho6 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks Vicky,
I made a better set up in the shed yesterday with the help of my husband. They are all doing good inside the shed. The clean up will be at least better than what we had a week ago when she delivered. 
Our Shed used to be my oldest sons room. It has flooring/ac/and insulated walls. So keeping it clean was why was concerned about the mess. 
Imagine a carry cage with no bottom to catch the droppings.. That was last week with towels as a bottom and did not work out. I just couldn't risk her delivery out in the cold and made the mess anyways.. lol 
It's good knowing If needed I can try your method of bringing just the babies inside and bringing to the mother 2x's a day. Thanks for your response. 
I am ready for my Florida sunshine to return! 
Ann


----------



## VickieB (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh Ann, I am so ready for the spring! I had a doe kindle 12 babies 4 days ago, and it's supposed to get bitter cold tonight. I always feel bad for the little guys when it does. My cages are up against the house and are covered, but it still gets awful cold out there. I told myself I would NEVER complain about having to take out frozen water bottles again...


----------

